# Video of Quiz Dock Jumping!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I finally had a chance to pull the video off my camera from our dock jumping a couple weeks ago. The footage is from some of our practice jumps between competition. When he picks up good speed and takes off right at the end of the dock, he's jumping just over 15 feet!

For your viewing pleasure... The Flying Quizini Presents....






Thanks for watching!

-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That is so cool.....I'd love to do that with Samson. I don't think Cosmo would get into it, but Samson would love it....and probably do pretty good at it....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You and Quiz work so well together. I loved watching the video.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your vid with us. Looks like Quiz is doing very well with it. How long have you been training?

I would love to try that with Ozzy as I think he would love it. I've asked around & googled & haven't found any places to join in on dock dog here. I'm hoping that will change someday soon.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That's sooo cool! I love seeing him "get" his prize after the jump lol!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Boy that looks like a pile of fun!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

KatzNK9 said:


> Thanks for sharing your vid with us. Looks like Quiz is doing very well with it. How long have you been training?


We did our first-ever jump last summer at a charity event. We don't really train specifically for it since it's almost impossible to find a practice area unless Dock Dogs or Splash Dogs happen to be in town. I know of people who go to Big Bear or Arrowhead, which is a few hours from LA. There's also a big group in Lake Tahoe. 

There is one gal locally with a Border Collie who jumps 25'. I've talked to her and apparently she's built some sort of dock configuration into her pool at home to practice! 

-Stephanie


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, that's a great video! He looks like he's having so much fun. I bet he's exhausted when he goes home after one of those events!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW!!! Starlite would kick ASS at that- how do I get involved???


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> WOW!!! Starlite would kick ASS at that- how do I get involved???


No kidding.....I wanna know where to sign up...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I found a local club....

WELCOME TO PUGET SOUND DOCKDOGS

I guess I should check it out...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

SL almost hits the other side of Court's mom's pool- from ground level


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks like fun! you've got quite the jumper there!

Has any dog ever made it further than 20ft?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Has any dog ever made it further than 20ft?


She said there's a border collie that hits 25 feet....that would be cool to see....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well there's South Florida... can't find anything in Tampa... that sucks!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That'd be very cool to see....flying dogs! lol

I'm pretty sure Tucker would go like 5 feet then drown...haha


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well there's South Florida... can't find anything in Tampa... that sucks!


I saw the South Florida, too. Check their calendar, though. The Puget Sound club here covers all of Washington and Oregon...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome... I will! I emailed... yay! I am excited!!! A lazy man's dog sport!!! (no real training lol)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's like lure coursing... if you have a decent sighthound and can let go of a leash when they say Tally Ho, you can have a Field Champion LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'm pretty sure Tucker would go like 5 feet then drown...haha


Yeah...Cosmo probably wouldn't do great either. But I'd let him try if he showed any interest at all...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Awesome... I will! I emailed... yay! I am excited!!! A lazy man's dog sport!!! (no real training lol)


Yep....and it looks like they can throw anything. I know for a fact Samson would fly for a tennis ball.....

I e-mailed just to see where to go to go do it for fun.....to start with...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My whippet would kill me...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

ACC: Dock Dogs and Splash Dogs are the only two groups right now that are sanctioning dock jumping trials. (That I know of, anyway.) Check out the websites and see if they're coming to a park near you! Most likely you'd get Dock Dogs, as they seem to cover more of the East Coast. dockdogs.com - Home or Splash Dogs - Dock Jumping and Big Air Dogs. If they don't have anything planned in your area, maybe you can talk them into coming out - especially if you can get a group of local people together. The main websites probably have links to different area clubs that do dock jumping.

As for Quiz being exhausted... not a chance! It takes several DAYS of stuff like that to really tire him out. He's a calm dog in the house, so it's not like he's still climbing the walls when we get home, but if I say, "Let's go" for something else, he's right there with me!

-Stephanie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome! THANKS!


----------

